# Need Help Choosing a rod and reel



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm planning a trip to fish for silver salmon on Prince of Wales and need to put together an appropriate rod/reel. I will be fishing primarily in a saltwater bay with spinners. I will be fishing both from shore and from a small boat. I'm torn between a 7'6" rod and a 8'6" rod. Also, I can't decide what size reel is ideal. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Trolling or just casting?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Just casting.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've caught lots of salmon-- kings, silvers, dogs, pinks-- using Mitchell 300 series reels and various rods, salmon are tough on rods so you want quality-- Ugly Sticks work well. 

You shooting deer and catching fish on the trip?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Budget? I've caught silvers from shore in Juneau more than a few times... I just use med action 7ft UglySticks w/ 14lb line and a reel big enough to hold it. Never did very good with spinners though, fished cut herring plugs under a bobber and killed'em a few times.


-DallanC


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll be there in July so I won't be shooting deer. Although, I do plan on using this trip as a scouting trip for a future deer and/or bear hunt. 

As far as budget goes, I'm expecting to spend $300 to $500 for the setup.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

archerben said:


> I'll be there in July so I won't be shooting deer. Although, I do plan on using this trip as a scouting trip for a future deer and/or bear hunt.
> 
> As far as budget goes, I'm expecting to spend $300 to $500 for the setup.


For that budget you can pick up a pair of medium heavy Ugly Stik rods with high capacity reels to have an extra on hand. Or you could buy one Loomis rod.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

This budget is just for my primary setup. I've got a Shimano Spheros 5000FB on its way that I plan on pairing with an ugly stick for my backup rig. I don't necessarily have to spend that much, but I'm a very analytical guy who enjoys using top quality gear, so I'm willing to spend some money to get something I will like. I've narrowed my rod choices down to a Loomis, Lamiglass, or St. Croix for my primary setup. Spending that kind of money, I want to make sure I get the right rod. I was heavily leaning towards a Shimano Seragosa 5000sw as my primary reel. It appears to be a quality powerful yet simple saltwater reel, but now I'm starting to think that might be overkill.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

archerben said:


> but now I'm starting to think that might be overkill.


Just like my daddy told me everytime I was about to get a new mommy. "Ain't no kill quite like overkill."


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Probably overkill, but so are many things we do in life. Sounds like you have an idea of what you want already. Lamiglass rods have a good reputation. I fished them last Sept in AK and they performed well. Although the St Croix mid-level rods did great too. I think the rod and reel are going to be personal feel/preference once you get into the quality you are researching.

We used lots of 6-7' rods and were always very successful. I'd go with the 7'6. Mono line seemed to cast better for me than the braid. Quality line is a must. 12-20lb test. We caught many 20# plus fish using a 14-16# set-ups. Quality swivels are also a must. Bearing, stainless swivels that cost at least a $1.50 each.

These lures worked best on silvers and other salmon. Silver and pink/red were the ticket and we rarely had luck with golds and green/blue/yellow. We'd take a dozen or more each trip.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Blue-Fox-reg-Nickel-Plate-Pixee-reg-Spoon/739548.uts

Other pink jigs worked well, but not as well as the Blue Fox Pixies.

If the fish are staging, then the bobber suspending a cut herring would work well.

That is just some general information of how we did it aside from the rods/reels. More than you asked for, but it has been a slow day.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

8'6" Berkeley Air, medium action with an Ambassadeur reel. Can't go wrong with the Loomis either but I like my Berk's for the price. I typically cast for salmon and Steelhead with this setup.---------SS


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> 8'6" Berkeley Air, medium action with an Ambassadeur reel. Can't go wrong with the Loomis either but I like my Berk's for the price. I typically cast for salmon and Steelhead with this setup.---------SS


I have a few(almost a half dozen) vintage Berkeley fiberglass rods that I wouldn't trade for anything, most of my rods are older though and not made in China. And those Ambassadeur reels are about the best bang for the buck there is, $60-70 average per reel and are easily maintained or rebuilt if needed.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Made in China sucks, but the rods are excellent for the price....comparable to my older Loomis and Lamiglas rods any day. Sensitive with a great backbone, just the ticket for soft touch fishing for migrating salmonids. 

If you are trolling or fishing spinners it won't really matter what rod you use and the Uglystick will work fine. If you are drifting bait or flys then I would invest in a higher quality rod with better action.....easier to tell a hit from a rock.------SS


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the great information. I should have mentioned that I'm looking for a spinning reel, as a I am inexperienced with casting reels and don't really want to spend my trip learning how to use one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Salt water is hard on gear. Take a bottled water with you and rinse off your reels at the end of the day.

-DallanC


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

*Silvers....*

I've caught hundreds of silvers in my time in Alaska. Have also been making rods, etc, for 30 years. If you like nicer equipment a Lamiglas, Loomis or St. Croix are all good choices. If you are going spinning then I would definitely look in the 7'6" to 8' range......I usually only go longer with a casting rod. If you're going to be doing a lot of casting you want to keep you weight down to a minimum. As far as the reel I've used down to Shimano 2500 before (Symetre, Stradic and Sustain)....that's a bit light as they are stronger when hooked in the salt. I prefer the Stradic for ocean abuse and a 3000 could be used.....if you're using braid, or a 4000 if using mono. I prefer braid when casting due to the lack of stretch when setting the hook on those long casts....mono stretches too much and you need to retie much more frequently. I love using big spinners both Vibrax and Mepps in size 4 or 5 in the ocean...especially in hot pink.....but silver blade with blue body has been great too. Have caught many on pixies also but have done better with spinners. They are fun to catch and great to eat....although I do prefer Reds (sockeye) for eating. Have a great time.

Brian >>O


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll second Doc on a longer rod for casting. I also like braid. For POW silvers, most fish will be in the 8-14 pound range. So it depends on how exciting of a fight you want. Personally I don't like ugly sticks for powerful fish. I don't like how their tips are for fighting something taking drag. So use a lighter rod for more of a challenge or a stiffer one for less. Any of those brands are great. We used to use lamiglas for kings, but for the size of fish you are going after, you don't need a king rod. 

I'm not very familiar with shimano 2500 size, but it looks a little small for slivers.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

You're right about the 2500....mostly used it in streams. For big casting 4000 would probably be best....especially for shore casting... When I first was in Alaska....early 90's...late in the season I would fish the Little Susitna River.....placid and not too deep with an old Fenwick 7' (rated for 6-12 lbs line...prebraid era) rod (back when they were US made) and a Shimano Symetre 2500. Do have to admit the reel started to seize up after several trips and probably 100 silvers. When I opened it up the drag was completed fried....as was most of the gearing....hey..it was darn fun.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Interesting comments on the length of rod. The shortest "salmon/steelhead" type rod I can find is an 8'6". All medium to medium heavy 7' rods I've looked at are one piece, which makes transport an issue (I will likely be driving).

You guys have convinced me that the Saragosa I was looking at is overkill, and I'm thinking a 4000 size reel is going to be better. Unfortunately, none of the smaller reels are really made for saltwater.


----------

